# Opinions on country wardrobe. Still work in progress.



## bobsmith

I seemed to get some great advice a while back and I am still working on a more modern look for myself I guess. I am mostly an educated country boy. I don't wear boots and Wranglers all the time but I am far from a city boy. I have also recently realized that some of my best partners in life come from a farming background so those types of encounters may be my best bet for a quality date. 

I will include a quick pic of me in progress. I have some of the new generation Wrangler fashion jeans but kind of thinking I should look to some other jeans that are a little more flattering. I also realized my old T shirt are not the modern, more fitted type. I have a few though. 

I might typically wear cargo type shorts with Nikes. I realize my look is not sophisticated but realize my type of women are not looking for GQ. I don't want to give the impression I am trying too hard. 

I really need to figure out where to shop!!! I am a man, not a window shopping woman. I like to have a plan, go get what I need, try it on, get out. Hitting every place in the mall does NOT sound fun. I also am NOT one to pay $100 for jeans! I guess unless that comes with a guaranteed hookup.:smthumbup: I do realize I need some jeans that make the back look great. It also seems that more fitted clothes are in? I remember posting on some of my tighter long sleeve shirts and people thought they were baggy on the bottom. 

I have dumped some weight and still going. I should be back to my athlete weight in a couple months. Basically 6ft, 195 right now. I was up to 212 for a while!!

On a side note just looking for helpful hints but I am mid 30s but stumbled into a great girl at a large weekend event. My friend knew all of them, not me. She is probably 27-28. After our fun packed weekend, I messaged her just being playful. She did not seem all that interested which surprised me since I thought we matched up pretty well but I sort of think age plays a part here. Not a great confidence booster. I seem to get plenty of attention from ladies older than me, but not younger, yet I am more attracted to a little younger. Early 30s sounds great. 

I guess I should note that I have NOT taken any further action to pursue her. I guess I figured if she did not want to keep engaging in conversation, that might be the signal. If I do move forward and she declines, it could end up just being awkward hanging out with all of them later. I hate to mess up a good network of friends over it. 

But we had a really hysterical weekend. She slept in my bed in the RV and when we woke up she said, "so, I guess since we now sleep together, I should get your name"... Lots of laughing. I had a good time regardless. 

I realized that my type of girls are literally HARD TO FIND so I get a little heart broken when I find one and lose them. I can probably meet 500 women and pick 2. The personality sells me. I really wish I could put my finger on it but I went to an event with thousands of bikinis. I happened to sit next to this one and knew in 5 minutes I was interested. I also realized my attraction changes me and I can instantly engage in playfulness. I can be quiet at times.


----------



## that_girl

Your body shape looks fine.

I do not like the jeans, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## bobsmith

I hear you Lila and I won't wear something that is not comfortable to wear, period. But I am looking for something that looks like a refined me, comfortable, and not over the top. 

Those Wranglers have never been comfortable. They feel restrictive yet still look pretty loose. Hel no to skinny jeans! I just will never understand how a man can dress like a women and still get them....


----------



## Coffee Amore

You look fine. You have a decent looking body.

You can find reasonably priced clothing at Target or Old Navy. 

Don't go for the hipster look. It's not for you. 

There's nothing wrong with the jeans and t-shirt look. Fifty percent of the time, that's what my husband wears.


----------



## bobsmith

I might have mislead, I certainly want a step up from Target brand jeans here. I have owned gap, old navy, etc. I honestly have no idea who makes a good jean that looks right as rain with boots though. I moved to Levi silver tab years ago going through the loose fit stage. Looks like they will end up as shop rags now. 

Coffee, if I was a husband, this might not matter but for now, it does. At the very least, I just want something that I feel confident in.


----------



## NobodySpecial

I like Gap jeans. I walk into the store and say, what cuts do I try own for my body type. And she tells me which ones look good.


----------



## John Lee

Can't go wrong with Levis. Do you have a Levis store near you or a place that has a lot of different cuts that you can try on? You might like the "slim straight" ones (511?) - narrow and modern but not "skinny" or skin tight. Classic 501s are good too. Finding the right length is important - when they're too long they bunch up and look sloppy. My preference is also none of these crazy "washes" that make it look like you pissed your pants, or pre-ripped, or anything like that. Get at least 2-3 good pairs, maybe a light blue, a dark blue and a grey or black. Ask the salesperson to help you fit them if you need to. Oh and don't wash them too often, and dry them on the rack instead of the dryer. Jeans that fit nice and don't look dumb are all you need - they don't have to be $100.


----------



## Sunburn

Man Tip #39....... Always go out into public dressed like you’re about to meet the love of your life.


----------



## Coffee Amore

The pair of jeans I love the most on my husband come from Target. It's a very dark wash. I think it's from their Mossini (?) brand. It's fitted, slim and straight, but it's NOT skinny jeans you'd see on some teenage boy. I like it more than all the other jeans he owns and I think he paid like $30 for it.

He also buys jeans from Banana Republic too. That's pricier than Old Navy although I think the companies fall under the same parent company.

Gap is good too.


----------



## bobsmith

Any thoughts on all the patterning on the back pockets these days? Some of it borders on girly but some I don't mind. Just trying to get outside my box a little I think.


----------



## Coffee Amore

bobsmith said:


> Any thoughts on all the patterning on the back pockets these days? Some of it borders on girly but some I don't mind. Just trying to get outside my box a little I think.


I prefer it without patterning. I don't know how it is in your region and the South. There could be regional preferences.


----------



## staarz21

Lol I guess I am too simple too. 

My H and I are from the south and we are jeans and tshirt kind of people. He wears those snap up shirts sometimes and omg I want to rip his clothes off. We both have cowboy/cowgirl boots and I find it sexy when my H wears his. 

It's all personal preference I guess. I think you look fine in the pics. 

But then again, I don't know a whole bunch about fashion. These ladies here can give some good advice though!


----------



## John Lee

Yeah I prefer the no-frills classics. No patterns on my butt. 

I could give you other suggestions but I live in a pretty-boy northeast city and it might not be the right style for you. I used to not care about clothes much, but if you work in an office in a money part of the city for long enough you can't help it, and it's probably good for the career too. I always do pretty well with J. Crew (you sign up for the e-mail list and wait for the days they have big sales, which are pretty often), but you might want something more rugged. I like Banana Republic for business casual clothes. Nordstrom can be good. Macy's has great deals sometimes. All of these I wait for the sales. Some stores have big sales twice a year, but more of them are now doing the e-mail list thing where they have random sales all the time.

Can never hurt to have a few nice check/pattern button-down sport shirts, and a solid light-blue oxford button down shirt -- I think that works everywhere. A pair of oxfords (shoes) in brown or burgundy or tan that you can wear with a good pair of jeans. I dunno, look around you, look at catalogs or magazines, see who looks sharp, pay attention to what they wear, try to figure out why it looks good. Like I said, when you're in the city long enough, it just gets to you, you start doing this more.


----------



## John Lee

Snap-up western shirts are awesome imo, definitely rock those.


----------



## happy as a clam

I think you look just fine!

I like your jeans, I like your tee, maybe just change it up a bit once in awhile -- add a fitted tee with those jeans, add some different jeans with that tee you're wearing.

I personally am a jeans-and-boots kind of gal... I don't think you can ever go wrong with a cool tee, well-fitting jeans that show off your bum, and awesome boots.

If you want to spend some $$ on jeans, try Seven for All Mankind. If you want to spend less, Kohl's carries a brand called Urban Pipeline that has some nice cut jeans.

And one suggestion... ditch the Nikes and socks with the cargo shorts. Cargo shorts are fine, but add some cool sandals or boat shoes (topsiders) like these instead for summer:


----------



## FizzBomb

John Lee said:


> My preference is also none of these crazy "washes" *that make it look like you pissed your pants*, or pre-ripped, or anything like that.


That made me laugh. Funny


----------



## EasyPartner

happy as a clam said:


> And one suggestion... ditch the Nikes and socks with the cargo shorts. Cargo shorts are fine, but add some cool sandals or boat shoes (topsiders) like these instead for summer:


:iagree:

Or driving loafers... Suave!


----------



## Rowan

Ok, so it sounds like you might be in my basic demographic - 30-something, country-but-not-at-a-Colt-Ford-concert, single, and dating. In which case, you definitely need to avoid looking like you're trying too hard, but also don't need to look like you're not trying at all. A number of the men in my social circle dress rather like the casual sections of the Orvis, Kevin's, or Territory Ahead catalogs. Casual, effortless, comfortable. It's a good look and a good vibe. 

No bling on your jeans pockets. Save shiny objects for a nice watch or a tasteful man-bracelet, and fancy stitching for your one pair of tasteful cowboy boots. If you're going to wear a belt, make it a plain, good quality leather one with a non-shiny buckle. 

Boat shoes - dockers, topsiders, sperry's, whatever - with cargo shorts is a good look. I've also seen some cool shoes that look like a casual athletic shoe, but done in leather. Do not - repeat, do not - wear socks with shorts unless you're wearing running shoes. While on a run. Decent sandals or leather flip flops are also fine. 

Personally, I think the cut of the jeans in your pic are fine, but the wash does have a slight trying-too-hard vibe. I think it's the artificial fade on the back/sides. I've never seen jeans actually wear into fade on the calves or the outer thighs like that. Even on men who really work all day in jeans. 

A couple casual button-down shirts in white or blue would be good. You can tuck them in and add a belt, even top with a cool blazer, for something slightly dressier. Or leave them untucked with the sleeves rolled to 3/4 for something more casual. Look for comfortable fabrics - slubbier cotton, linen blends, etc. Or, if you're the outdoorsy type, try the Columbia (or similar) fishing shirts. Those are cool and comfortable, but still presentable for company.

T-shirts are fine as long as they fit properly and don't have objectionable graphics.


----------



## EasyPartner

Bob,

Is that a skull on the back of your shirt?


----------



## happy as a clam

Personally, I love Levi's on guys, and I like some of the different "washes" too. 

This, YES:










This, *NO!!!:*










:rofl:

Just make sure they fit well through the bum.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

something about a man in a plain white t-shirt. When DH just wears a white t-shirt w/jeans I can't keep my hands off him.


----------



## jessielee1

I am sure you've heard of the country singer Luke Bryan? Google him and check out his style/outfits. I have heard from many women, including myself (I love him lol) that he dresses perfect.. He's casual but fashionable and isn't trying to be something he's not. I think his basic black v-neck tshirts and jeans look so hot and he accessorises with a simple watch or leather style bracelet. You mentioned a "country" style, so he came to mind. I think his style can fit in a country bar or downtown walking around a city and he doesn't look too country.
Just a suggestion!


----------



## ASummersDay

My favorite casual outfit on my husband is a v-neck tee and levis jeans. I don't think you can go wrong with it, honestly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole

My husband likes the fit of "Lucky" jeans.


----------



## ASummersDay

Like this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bobsmith

Thanks for all the replies! I wear shorts most of the time in the summer. Issue is sandals. I am athletic, not saying I am a crazy sports junky but the way I move, I have always hated shoes that I cannot move in so I wear Nikes a lot. 

It is a strange glitch with me but I won't own a shoe without a back strap so I can run in them. People have tried to get me to try flip flops...Just can't do it. Maybe I will come around. 


On the shirts, I am curious about the athletic fitted shirts with shorter tight sleeves? Is that a little too pretty boy? Also, one look that works on me is sleeveless. I was thinking of a couple snap up sleeveless shirts? No-go? Not sure I would go out like that but hanging out by the creek seems decent?


----------



## Coffee Amore

Sleeveless shirts on a man work if he has arms with some muscle tone. If not, it's not such a good look. Sleeveless shirts are great around the house, but on a date? 

I'm more about athletic fitted shirts. I'm not a fan of shorter tighter shirts.

Get a good pair of dark shoes. Nikes are fine sometimes if it's a very casual look, but you need a pair of dark brown boots or loafers.


----------



## bobsmith

LOL, I would never wear a sleeveless on a date! Talking mostly outdoor casual events. 

The event we just went to required probably 20 miles of walking over the weekend. I got crap for wearing Nikes but the sandal folks were putting band aids on their feet from blisters....So who is the fool? 

I do need to figure out some decent lake shoes though. Flip flops don;t work for me but Nikes are not right either.


----------



## Rowan

Lake, creek, river, beach shoes - go with a good sport sandal (Teva, Merrell, Keen, Columbia, etc.), if you don't wear flip flops. Something that's easy to take on and off and holds up well in the water and to being cleaned as necessary.

Oh, and there are guys who can get away with a sleeveless shirt, but even they can only do it in certain situations. So, careful with that one.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Please, please don't wear Crocs or these Vibram five-finger shoes.


----------



## Rowan

Coffee Amore said:


> Please, please don't wear Crocs or these Vibram five-finger shoes.


:iagree:

Crocs are ugly, if somewhat practical. But wth is up with those [email protected] finger shoes?!?!


----------



## bobsmith

Jeez, I seriously need consultant... I am going to royally screw this up...


----------



## John Lee

Tevas or Chacos -- almost as easy to walk/hike in as sneakers.


----------



## John Lee

bobsmith said:


> Jeez, I seriously need consultant... I am going to royally screw this up...


When in doubt, go with the simpler option. If you're not a fashion guy, don't try to be one, just dress like a grown-up and wear clothes that fit.


----------



## that_girl

Oh god. Men in sandals. lol No.

Flip flops. Yes.

And no sleeveless shirts unless you're working out. 

Don't you have a sister or a friend who could help you? I helped a male friend years ago. Went shopping with him. It helped. The stuff he was wearing (omg no) really hindered him from dating. It wasn't that he was unattractive...he was just outdated!


----------



## treyvion

Rowan said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Crocs are ugly, if somewhat practical. But wth is up with those [email protected] finger shoes?!?!


You get these due to the comfort. That's the entire point of them, like walking bear footed but protected. That's what this line is sold on.


----------



## happy as a clam

bobsmith said:


> It is a strange glitch with me *but I won't own a shoe without a back strap so I can run in them. * People have tried to get me to try flip flops...Just can't do it. Maybe I will come around.


Ok, try these. Tevas are ALWAYS cool... have a BACKSTRAP, and are available in MANY styles. Just PLEASE, ditch the Nikes with socks! :rofl::lol: You can find them at D*ck's Sporting Goods, DSW, online...

Trust me, COOL chicks love sexy feet and skin... "Sneakers" and socks are major UN-cool in the summer...


----------



## RClawson

Bob,

First mistake? Coming to the Ladies Lounge to get opinions on how to dress. Listen bud I worked in the Men's fashion industry of 12 years, most of it as a buyer and merchandiser, and if you want to look like a women dressed you go to Sears and ask for someone from the Garanimals Department to help you out.

John Lee has given you spot on advice. My first thought is that you are getting steered down the wrong road with the fitted shirts. You look like you have a classic traditional shape meaning that the drop from your shoulders to waist is 6-7 inches. Anything beyond that fitted is fine. If you are less than that you are going to look like 10 LBS of potatoes in a 5 LB bag.

Levi's generally fit me best. Everything else looks like I have a load of crap in my pants or I am trying out for the part of Howard on "Big Bang Theory". If you are a boots guy get some Tony Lama's or Luchessi's. They will cost you a butt load of money but they are classic and will last for the next 20-25 years. Spend the money and take care of them for God's sakes. Nothing looks more weak ass that a well dressed man with shoes that look like crap.

Go to a big outlet center and find out what fits you. In 20 years if you want to look back and say "Thank God I did not look like a dork" then buy conservative clothing. 

Oh and by the way lose the T-shirts with logo's, I'm with stupid etc. They need to go to the rag bag. 

No offense ladies but let the guys help this one out.


----------



## John Lee

Hanes used to make a great basic t-shirt you could get at target - not too long, not too tight, not too loose, came in black, dark blue, grey and white. They came cheap in packs, so you could buy a bunch and always have a fresh-looking one to wear. Don't know if they still have exactly the same thing. I fully agree with the ladies who say that levis and a black or white tee is a look that can never be wrong. I mean it makes you think of James Dean or Paul Newman or Steve McQueen or some other movie badass. It's timeless. And I like the redwing-style boots in the photo posted above. I prefer not to wear sneakers at all except in the summer I usually have some solid-color or two-tone canvas sneakers (Vans or something like that) -- I just don't like the look of Nikes with jeans or khakis on a grown man (let alone with shorts). My nikes are for playing bball. There are exceptions.


----------



## southbound

bobsmith said:


> LOL, I would never wear a sleeveless on a date! Talking mostly outdoor casual events.
> 
> The event we just went to required probably 20 miles of walking over the weekend. I got crap for wearing Nikes but the sandal folks were putting band aids on their feet from blisters....So who is the fool?
> 
> I do need to figure out some decent lake shoes though. Flip flops don;t work for me but Nikes are not right either.


I don't understand people's choice of wear for some places. You got crap for wearing Nikes, yet I would think that would be the sensible, most logical footwear for 20 miles of walking. I'm sure they were still trying to convince you how silly you were while they were applying band aides.

I saw a few moments of an outdoor show the other day, and these guys were trying to capture a poisonous snake in the wild while wearing shorts and flip flops.  They didn't have any issues, but wouldn't some long pants and protective boots have been a logical precaution? I thought they looked like a couple of nuts.


----------



## bobsmith

Gentlemen, thank you! I really do like to get a well rounded info stream to make decision. 

I posted a pic of the dress boot I wear. I also wear a steel toe work boot....for work. I will probably upgrade to a nicer work boot though. The dress boot is actually a scaled up work boot with work sole because dress boot soles are worthless. fall on your but in snow, no traction when wet, etc. If I am at a higher end function, I will be wearing dress shoes. 

I would like to better understand the explanation of proper T shirt fit? RC, I did not quite understand you on torso dimensions. I also am curious if the V or crew neck is most preferred.  I certainly would not wear a deep V though. A little too feminine for me. Not sure of the issue with print on shirts. Lots of people wear it. Guess plain Ts are cheap though. 

I cannot find any Levis that fit and feel right. I actually went shopping for Levis and bought Wrangler. What irritates me is certain stores have completely different lines. Levis in a boot store are different than Levis at the mall. 

It also seems that most of the modern country dudes around here are not wearing Levi. They have a little more upscale stitching and such. I might prefer a step up? I don't want to look to plain and boring.


----------



## RClawson

Bob,

I am just talking about shirts in general. Go to a reputable store that sells suits and try on some sport coats (have a knowledgeable sales person help you). If you wear a 44 coat you will wear a 37 or 38 waist. If you are in really good shape your drop will be 8 inches plus. Only then should you be wearing fitted (sometimes call tailered or fitted shirts) otherwise stick to traditional fits of shirts and pants.

Those boots dude please. Only at the tractor pull ok? Does it snow where you are all year round? Step it up man.


----------



## bobsmith

Ouch RC, I really did not think they looked bad when being worn. Do you not like the soles? the finish? Just curious. I have considered a shiny black boot but not sure yet. 

On the shirts, I checked my sport coat that does fit well. It says 44L. I wear a 34 waist no problem. However, I am still a little soft just above the waist. I also have wide shoulders. I would not consider myself ultra fit right now but I guess I might need to work what I got.


----------



## RClawson

It is the soles. They would look great ................at the tractor pull on a muddy day. You have what would be referred to as a 10" drop and would likely be a great candidate for more fitted clothing. Do try the outlet suggestion. Go to all the men's clothing stores and find what fits you best. Ask for opinions (yes even the ladies).


----------



## Rowan

To me, it's more that the top and bottom appear to be from two very different sorts of boots. They don't seem to match well. The bottom looks more like plain wellington-style work boots. The top/shaft looks more like dressy cowboy boots. Look for a pair that's the same style top to bottom - cowboy boots (please no "swanky" colors) or work boots, but don't try to get both into one pair of boots.


----------



## John Lee

Ok I didn't know that but it sounds like "drop" means difference between chest and waist?

If Wranglers are more your style than Levis that's fine, they're good jeans. I would definitely go crew neck, not V-neck for you, V-necks are best for skinny dudes. 

As for those boots, man I dunno, there's just too much going on there -- the sole looks like a work boot, the top looks rodeo and the middle looks like a dirty comfort shoe. Hybrid or multipurpose shoes are usually not the best-looking. Make your dress boot your dress boot and your work boot your work boot. Get a shoe or boot with a proper leather sole for going out -- you can always have a shoemaker add a thin rubber strip on the bottom if you're really worried about traction. Having a separate pair for going out also means you keep it cleaner and nicer for going out.

I generally have the following in my shoe line-up (we're not a boot town so I don't necessarily have boots)
One pair of black dress shoes for use with a suit
One or preferably two pairs of oxfords that I can use for business casual office days or going out (one of these could be a nice pair of boots instead)
One pair of casual shoes or sneakers that are not athletic shoes
One pair of athletic shoes
One pair of sport sandals (tevas etc.) for hot days/outdoor stuff
One pair of rugged/hiking boots -- for a while I had a pair that was also waterproof and good enough for most snow days here. 

I try to pay more for quality and I keep my shoes for multiple years. I take them to a shoe repair place and get them resoled/repaired/shined when needed. Resoling a good pair of shoes is often half or less the cost of a new pair.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

happy as a clam said:


> I think you look just fine!
> 
> I like your jeans, I like your tee, maybe just change it up a bit once in awhile -- add a fitted tee with those jeans, add some different jeans with that tee you're wearing.
> 
> I personally am a jeans-and-boots kind of gal... I don't think you can ever go wrong with a cool tee, well-fitting jeans that show off your bum, and awesome boots.
> 
> If you want to spend some $$ on jeans, try Seven for All Mankind. If you want to spend less, Kohl's carries a brand called Urban Pipeline that has some nice cut jeans.
> 
> And one suggestion... ditch the Nikes and socks with the cargo shorts. Cargo shorts are fine, but add some cool sandals or boat shoes (topsiders) like these instead for summer:


Bob, I am the type of woman you are looking for, from what you describe, so I am letting you know I HATE HATE HATE these shoes!!  Your pics are good actually, the stitching isnt over the top on the jeans, but dont go beyond those or its too much. (too girly!!) I agree with whoever told you to check out Luke Bryan! 

Be yourself, be comfortable, and the right woman will find you!


----------



## happy as a clam

Bob,

Here's a nice "classic" men's boot with a good sole/heel proportion.  I love this look with jeans.


----------



## happy as a clam

3Xnocharm said:


> Bob, I am the type of woman you are looking for, from what you describe, so I am letting you know I HATE HATE HATE these shoes!!


I think I'm also the type of woman you're looking for  (Harley riding, hiking, camping, outdoorsy, jeans and boots, cold beer on a Friday night kind of gal) and I LOVE LOVE LOVE these shoes!

Sorry 3x... I guess everybody's tastes are different.


----------



## Sunburn

John Lee said:


> I try to pay more for quality and I keep my shoes for multiple years. I take them to a shoe repair place and get them resoled/repaired/shined when needed. Resoling a good pair of shoes is often half or less the cost of a new pair.


This

You do get what you pay for in shoes. Most of my shoes are Alden's and I have not had to replace a pair in 14 years.

Here is a site the OP may want to peruse: Ask Andy About Clothes | Home | Men's Style & Clothing Advice : Ask Andy About Clothes


----------



## John Lee

I like the boots happy as a clam posted. Those look classic, stylish, elegant but tough. One other piece of advice: while it's good to take people's advice, don't wear anything you don't feel comfortable in (meaning both physically comfortable and liking how you look), even if the woman of your dreams recommended it. Being some lady's dress-up doll is no fun, I've been there.


----------



## ReformedHubby

I'm rocking the White Bucks today. A very polarizing shoe. Women seem to love them, some men snicker. Every southern gentleman should own a pair.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

happy as a clam said:


> I think I'm also the type of woman you're looking for  (Harley riding, hiking, camping, outdoorsy, jeans and boots, cold beer on a Friday night kind of gal) and I LOVE LOVE LOVE these shoes!
> 
> Sorry 3x... I guess everybody's tastes are different.


We sound a lot alike, except for the opinion on these shoes! lol! :smthumbup:


----------



## happy as a clam

3Xnocharm said:


> We sound a lot alike, except for the opinion on these shoes! lol! :smthumbup:


Yep!


----------



## that_girl

AMg I want some cowboy boots so badly! I will get the bootbarn soon 

Those sandals are sooo bad. No no. 

But RH, those shoes are amazing.  ha!

Sh1t. Now I want some boots.


----------



## bobsmith

OK, I do have lines I won't cross. I am a midwest country boy, you will not see me in white shoes or white shorts. I am sure getting some great advice. Some I can use, some is just not me and that is fine. If I showed up somewhere in crazy socks and white shoes, I would be laughed at and I would be laughing with them. 

I am going to look into the Teva sandals? I wear a Sketcher sandal now. Probably not ultra trendy but they suit my needs. Good soles, wrap my foot well. I used to wear Berkenstocks when they were in. I would still own them if they made them probably. 

As to the boots I wear, I really need square toe and they are in around here. Pointed toe hurts. The ones I posted are being used as my 'good' boots. It is hard to explain but I always hate going to do something only to realize I am not dressed for it. The work boot sole is SO much more comfortable. I have owned leather sole boots. Go walk in walmart in them! I would not mind a sweet medium. 

I am wearing a more fitted undershirt T today. I am reminded of why I usually don't wear them. I am a little 'nipply'. Everything else looks great and I have always had well developed lats so that shows well. Not sure how to get around my body issues I guess. 

I have bigger ceps at 16" but I would not consider them ultra defined. I know they work because I usually out curl guys twice my weight, just not as 'showy' as some. Always irritated me that I have dense muscle fibers. Use to work out with a guy in HS. He just looked BIG in the arms but we curled the same weight every day. Great for athletics, not so great for showing off.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

ScarletBegonias said:


> something about a man in a plain white t-shirt. When DH just wears a white t-shirt w/jeans I can't keep my hands off him.


Funny... My husband has a white shirt (not completely plain) and for some reason he always looks especially hot in it. 

White is flattering, it makes you look tan.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

I am completely turned off by a man in sandals, flip flops or "boat shoes." Ew. My husband doesn't own a single pair! 

To each their own. 

Nike shoes are just fine for me with shorts. I live in the country out here, and work boots are hot as heck with a well fit pair of jeans.


----------



## samyeagar

My button fly 501's and a plain white or black crew neck tee with a three day shadow on my face is my wife's favorite...


----------



## 3Xnocharm

TheCuriousWife said:


> I am completely turned off by a man in sandals, flip flops or "boat shoes." Ew. My husband doesn't own a single pair!
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Nike shoes are just fine for me with shorts. I live in the country out here, and work boots are hot as heck with a well fit pair of jeans.


:iagree:


----------



## TheCuriousWife

bobsmith said:


> Gentlemen, thank you! I really do like to get a well rounded info stream to make decision.
> 
> I posted a pic of the dress boot I wear. I also wear a steel toe work boot....for work. I will probably upgrade to a nicer work boot though. The dress boot is actually a scaled up work boot with work sole because dress boot soles are worthless. fall on your but in snow, no traction when wet, etc. If I am at a higher end function, I will be wearing dress shoes.
> 
> I would like to better understand the explanation of proper T shirt fit? RC, I did not quite understand you on torso dimensions. I also am curious if the V or crew neck is most preferred. I certainly would not wear a deep V though. A little too feminine for me. Not sure of the issue with print on shirts. Lots of people wear it. Guess plain Ts are cheap though.
> 
> I cannot find any Levis that fit and feel right. I actually went shopping for Levis and bought Wrangler. What irritates me is certain stores have completely different lines. Levis in a boot store are different than Levis at the mall.
> 
> It also seems that most of the modern country dudes around here are not wearing Levi. They have a little more upscale stitching and such. I might prefer a step up? I don't want to look to plain and boring.


As a woman who loves boots, and rides horses, and lives in the country....

I dislike boots like those. To me those are for riding horses, not wearing around town or hiking. They look way too cowboy. 

Just my personal opinion.










Work boots like these are sexier, and more practical.

ETA: OOPS! I just realized I posted the same picture as someone else... Well it's nice to know we have the same taste. lol


----------



## TheCuriousWife

3Xnocharm said:


> Bob, I am the type of woman you are looking for, from what you describe, so I am letting you know I HATE HATE HATE these shoes!!  Your pics are good actually, the stitching isnt over the top on the jeans, but dont go beyond those or its too much. (too girly!!) I agree with whoever told you to check out Luke Bryan!
> 
> Be yourself, be comfortable, and the right woman will find you!


:iagree:


----------



## happy as a clam

TheCuriousWife said:


> *I am completely turned off by a man in sandals, flip flops or "boat shoes." Ew.* My husband doesn't own a single pair!
> 
> To each their own.


Sorry CW, but I'll take *THIS:*










over *THIS:*










*...ANY day!!!*

Especially on a "first date" scenario. Remember, OP's original question was about improving his overall appearance in terms of attracting quality women.


----------



## bobsmith

Curious, I am confused, you don't like my boots? I am learning that all women like different things but all seem to agree that a little wrist bling is a go. I wear a more rustic boot because I am more rustic and hands on. As a man, I find it super strange that women are OK with a guy that doesn't know how to use tools or fix anything. 

My ex found me hot working on my tractor all hot and dirty. About the time I DON'T want to get any.


----------



## happy as a clam

Bob,

I just went back to Page One and looked at your initial pics. I have to tell you, I think you're doing GREAT overall! Your "wardrobe"  is similar to my SO's wardrobe, and I think he's just about the sexiest thing I ever laid eyes on. Remember (as someone else stated) clothes don't make the man, the MAN makes the clothes!

You have good proportion, a good sense of style for YOU, and you need to not "overthink" this. You look confident (although we can't see your face) in your first pics.

Stay true to yourself. Buy a few "upgrades" (splurge on an Armani tee-shirt, splurge on a pair of killer jeans, DEFINITELY splurge on some great boots -- you can find square-toe cowboy boots that don't have a weird workboot sole) and incorporate them into your wardrobe. 

As for the man-boobs (or noticeable nipples) go to the gym and do *chest, Chest, CHEST exercises!! * This will build up your pecs, make them protrude, and make the nipples disappear  H*ll, you can always buy "nipple tape" like we women have to do sometimes :rofl:. You can find it in the lingerie section at any department store . (Before the "big event", you simply slip into the restroom and remove the tape )

Don't try to change everything. You're doing just fine...


----------



## bobsmith

This should go over splendidly! This was my getup for a day of the bash. Yes, a little sun might help those arms....lol


----------



## TheCuriousWife

happy as a clam said:


> Sorry CW, but I'll take *THIS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over *THIS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...ANY day!!!*
> 
> Especially on a "first date" scenario. Remember, OP's original question was about improving his overall appearance in terms of attracting quality women.


I don't like pleated shorts like that at all. Yuck. It looks like old man.  The shoes are bad too. hehe.

The bottom guy is bad. But everyone should know to wear no-show socks with tennis shoes. Also. I'm not a fan of white shoes. Black, or gray is better.



















Better if your going to go brown. You can lose the pockets, but I prefer the heavier non pleated material.

I also like plaid shorts.


----------



## samyeagar

Another important thing to remember...carry yourself, your body language MUST accentuate your clothes. Don't slouch, keep your arms free, don't keep them crossed, when you are walking, keep your head and eyes up, don't look at your feet.


----------



## Sunburn

TheCuriousWife said:


> Work boots like these are sexier, and more practical.
> 
> ETA: OOPS! I just realized I posted the same picture as someone else... Well it's nice to know we have the same taste. lol


Those are very similar to Redwing Beckman GT's in a black or black cherry finish. Very well made boot and are well suited for specific occasions. I have a pair in cigar finish.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Sunburn said:


> Those are very similar to Redwing Beckman GT's in a black or black cherry finish. Very well made boot and are well suited for specific occasions. I have a pair in cigar finish.


My husband owns a pair of redwings that look very similar. *whistles*


----------



## bobsmith

I am really not sure how I carry myself but my ex says I border on arrogant but she went lesbian so who cares... I do know my back is straight as an arrow and my military family taught me to look like I mean business. Many people think I am a cop because I am head up, shoulders back, and pay attention to my surroundings. 

I think I do OK in that dept but I honestly think I need to learn how to chill somethings. I can ruffle feathers and not even realize. I intimidate people for some reason.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

bobsmith said:


> Curious, I am confused, you don't like my boots? I am learning that all women like different things but all seem to agree that a little wrist bling is a go. I wear a more rustic boot because I am more rustic and hands on. As a man, I find it super strange that women are OK with a guy that doesn't know how to use tools or fix anything.
> 
> My ex found me hot working on my tractor all hot and dirty. About the time I DON'T want to get any.


I don't like boots with bling. But I live in a hillbilly area and everyone wears them all the time, for a fashion statement. They are okay working cattle or at a tractor pull, but I don't like them for general everyday use.

As long as the bottoms are plain they are okay I guess since your jeans would be covering the more showy tops. But around here people like the tuck the jeans in....










Heck to the no, for this cowgirl.


----------



## bobsmith

To be clear, I would NEVER have bought those boots if I did not cover the shank of the boot. You never see them! Look at my first pics wearing them.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I agree with happy as a clam. Don't over think it. If a sports coat, khaki pants and dressy shirt aren't your style, don't wear those. You won't feel right in them and that inauthenticity will come through. There is nothing wrong with a great pair of jeans and a good t-shirt. It's not for every occasion, but you can get away with it for a lot of places. 

I'm the one who posted the pic of the redwing style boots shown above. I love those shoes. They make a pair of jeans look great.

Get a good pair of sunglasses. I'm partial to aviator style glasses. And a nice watch helps. A manly watch perhaps. I don't think you're the type to wear a watch with a rectangular face and roman numerals.


----------



## samyeagar

bobsmith said:


> Curious, I am confused, you don't like my boots? I am learning that all women like different things but all seem to agree that a little wrist bling is a go. I wear a more rustic boot because I am more rustic and hands on. As a man, I find it super strange that women are OK with a guy that doesn't know how to use tools or fix anything.
> 
> *My ex found me hot working on my tractor all hot and dirty. About the time I DON'T want to get any.*


My wife and I spent last weekend moving, and it was rather warm. I was wearing a pair of Levi's, boots, and no shirt, sweat pouring off me as I am loading up furniture. At one point, she dragged me into one of the empty rooms and told me I couldn't take a shower until after I had banged her...


----------



## bobsmith

What, no comment on my fashionable appearance in the pic I posted? lol That is a BA look all the way!


----------



## samyeagar

Coffee Amore said:


> I agree with happy as a clam. *Don't over think it*. If a sports coat, khaki pants and dressy shirt aren't your style, don't wear those. You won't feel right in them and that inauthenticity will come through. There is nothing wrong with a great pair of jeans and a good t-shirt. It's not for every occasion, but you can get away with it for a lot of places.
> 
> I'm the one who posted the pic of the redwing style boots shown above. I love those shoes. They make a pair of jeans look great.
> 
> Get a good pair of sunglasses. I'm partial to aviator style glasses. And a nice watch helps. A manly watch perhaps. I don't think you're the type to wear a watch with a rectangular face and roman numerals.


This more than anything else. 

About the bling and stuff like that...I've never worn a watch, bracelet, necklace, ear rings or anything like that. The only thing I have ever worn is my wedding ring.


----------



## Coffee Amore

bobsmith said:


> This should go over splendidly! This was my getup for a day of the bash. Yes, a little sun might help those arms....lol


The shorts are fine although too bold for my taste. 

I'm not a big fan of sleeveless shirts. 

I would wear something like this around the house, not for some event.


----------



## samyeagar

bobsmith said:


> What, no comment on my fashionable appearance in the pic I posted? lol That is a BA look all the way!


Cousin Eddie from National Lampoon's Vacation movies?


----------



## happy as a clam

bobsmith said:


> This should go over splendidly! This was my getup for a day of the bash. Yes, a little sun might help those arms....lol


*No, No, NO!! Just... NO to your picnic outfit!!!*

Not a good look at all for the picnic bash, too athletic, "VERY dated 80s attire", not current "summer cool" enough.  I agree with Sam... you resemble Cousin Eddie from National Lampoon... sorry. (Probably why she didn't seem interested.)

Your outfit *reminds me of this:*











*Or THIS:*











*THIS* would be much more alluring to a new lady friend:











Ok, ditch the orange sweater (not practical) but the shirt and shorts work well...


----------



## TheCuriousWife

bobsmith said:


> To be clear, I would NEVER have bought those boots if I did not cover the shank of the boot. You never see them! Look at my first pics wearing them.


Your good then.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Coffee Amore said:


> I agree with happy as a clam. Don't over think it. If a sports coat, khaki pants and dressy shirt aren't your style, don't wear those. You won't feel right in them and that inauthenticity will come through. There is nothing wrong with a great pair of jeans and a good t-shirt. It's not for every occasion, but you can get away with it for a lot of places.
> 
> I'm the one who posted the pic of the redwing style boots shown above. I love those shoes. They make a pair of jeans look great.
> 
> Get a good pair of sunglasses. I'm partial to aviator style glasses. And a nice watch helps. A manly watch perhaps. I don't think you're the type to wear a watch with a rectangular face and roman numerals.


We have very similar tastes.  

My favorite husband outfit is jeans, a t shirt, redwing boots, and a pair of aviators. Whewwe. *fans self*

Right after no shirt of course.

Luckily, he wears that nearly every day.  Yay, for dress codes at his job in the country. It's great when jeans and boots are required.


----------



## that_girl

Omg. The sleeveless picture  No. 

But it goes to show that people have different tastes. Those khaki shorts are butt-ugly ...like what my dad would have worn...and that last pic on the boat :rofl: Omg. I wouldn't look twice.

I do like those cargo shorts though. With a white tee.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

And... I just liked the last 7 posts.

Good advice in this thread!


----------



## TheCuriousWife

that_girl said:


> Omg. The sleeveless picture  No.
> 
> But it goes to show that people have different tastes. Those khaki shorts are butt-ugly ...like what my dad would have worn...and that last pic on the boat :rofl: Omg. I wouldn't look twice.
> 
> I do like those cargo shorts though. With a white tee.


:iagree:


----------



## Thound

What you want to do is wear those kahki shorts, but pull them up until they are just under your chest. You need to wear a Polo short tucked in of course and for the coup de grau, sandals with black socks. Thats what gets the babes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Thound said:


> What you want to do is wear those kahki shorts, but pull them up until they are just under your chest. You need to wear a Polo short tucked in of course and for the coup de grau, sandals with black socks. Thats what gets the babes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:


----------



## Coffee Amore

Thound said:


> What you want to do is wear those kahki shorts, but pull them up until they are just under your chest. You need to wear a Polo short tucked in of course and for the coup de grau, sandals with black socks. Thats what gets the babes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bobsmith

Believe it or not, I am starting to get a good rounded opinion of what I want, that will work well on me. I probably need to get better fitting cargo shorts but I like em! They are functional and give a more casual look IMO. Gotta figure out my Tshirt situation. Print is out but I have to watch colors cuz I sweat like a stuck hog. 

A more refined sandal. My good boots will work perfect for casual events, outdoor, campfire type stuff. Might want a nicer boot for nicer occasions. Shop and Shop more for the right jeans. My azz is more like a football player, little more muscle, bigger. Pocket placement seems a big deal here. 

I want to find some snap up shirts that work. Seems form fitting is ideal and probably need to show that I am not an overweight slob. Flaunt what ya got I guess. 

I used to wear polo shirt a LOT and I personally feel the right one looks really good on me. Slim, tighter arm cuffs, thinner material. 

Were the sandals I posted good awful?


----------



## happy as a clam

bobsmith said:


> Pocket placement seems a big deal here.


Absolutely!! Pocket placement is HUGE. You have a nice a$$ judging from your pics . WHATEVER you do, do NOT go for the "pocketless" *UNI-BUTT* look!! 

:rofl::lol:


----------



## samyeagar

bobsmith said:


> Believe it or not, I am starting to get a good rounded opinion of what I want, that will work well on me. I probably need to get better fitting cargo shorts but I like em! They are functional and give a more casual look IMO. Gotta figure out my Tshirt situation. Print is out but I have to watch colors cuz I sweat like a stuck hog.
> 
> A more refined sandal. My good boots will work perfect for casual events, outdoor, campfire type stuff. Might want a nicer boot for nicer occasions. Shop and Shop more for the right jeans. My azz is more like a football player, little more muscle, bigger. Pocket placement seems a big deal here.
> 
> I want to find some snap up shirts that work. Seems form fitting is ideal and probably need to show that I am not an overweight slob. Flaunt what ya got I guess.
> 
> I used to wear polo shirt a LOT and I personally feel the right one looks really good on me. Slim, tighter arm cuffs, thinner material.
> 
> *The sandals I posted were GOD awful*


Fixed it for you


----------



## 3Xnocharm

samyeagar said:


> Fixed it for you


HAHA! Actually as a woman who pretty much HATES men's sandals, those were ok in my book. Not first choice, but pretty good.


----------



## happy as a clam

C'mon Bob...

*This?*










*Or THIS?*










:rofl::lol::rofl::lol:

Ok, all joking aside, your thread has brought many smiles to my face today .

You really do have a lot going for you... just a little tweaking and refining, and you are well on your way to HOT, cosmopolitan guy.

My suggestion... make a list of all the "TO DO's" vs. the "WHAT NOT TO-DO's" in this thread. Start a "fashion" journal or vision board... like THIS:










Or THIS:










Then, make it happen!! You have all the makings for great style. Follow your instincts (and take a few of our tips)...


----------



## Blondilocks

Isn't it against the law to wear hard-soled shoes with shorts? If it isn't, it ought to be.

Sandals aren't bad, Bob. They are what they are. Frankly, most men's feet look hideous in sandals, imo. Would much rather see a boat shoe. Polos over tees. Pique weave over smooth will take care of the nipple problem.

Since the right pair of jeans seems to be your biggest concern, concentrate on that first and the rest will fall into place as you get comfortable with establishing your 'look'. Good luck.


----------



## bobsmith

Lets focus on the sandals for a few since it is summer and I need them like now. Would a leather style be preferred over the cloth like a Teva? Teva has 500 styles. I need help. You can see my figure and appearance. I would likely wear a cargo short to a casual event. 

I would PREFER a style that straps over the heel BUT if that is going to just look stupid, I might need help here. 

When I wear Nikes, I wear ankle socks. Do I need to wear athletic shorts with Nikes or what?


----------



## happy as a clam

happy as a clam said:


> C'mon Bob...
> 
> *This?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or THIS?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::lol::rofl::lol:
> 
> Ok, all joking aside, your thread has brought many smiles to my face today .
> 
> You really do have a lot going for you... just a little tweaking and refining, and you are well on your way to HOT, cosmopolitan guy.
> 
> My suggestion... make a list of all the "TO DO's" vs. the "WHAT NOT TO-DO's" in this thread. Start a "fashion" journal or vision board... like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, make it happen!! You have all the makings for great style. Follow your instincts (and take a few of our tips)...


Save pictures you like of guys' clothing that is the direction you're trying to head. Take your style sheets to a men's clothing store. You'll "get there"...


----------



## samyeagar

I don't wear shorts. Never have. Don't like them. I don't wear sandals either. Unless I'm at the beach, then I'm in swim trunks but will usually wear them under my jeans and strip on the beach


----------



## Blondilocks

Try the site askmen.com for sandal advice. Guarantee you won't like what you read but you, well, asked.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

bobsmith said:


> Lets focus on the sandals for a few since it is summer and I need them like now. Would a leather style be preferred over the cloth like a Teva? Teva has 500 styles. I need help. You can see my figure and appearance. I would likely wear a cargo short to a casual event.
> 
> I would PREFER a style that straps over the heel BUT if that is going to just look stupid, I might need help here.
> 
> When I wear Nikes, I wear ankle socks. Do I need to wear athletic shorts with Nikes or what?


I can't help with the sandals. But NEVER wear ankle socks with Nikes!!??!!

You need to wear the no-show kind. No one wants to see socks under your tennis shoes. 












NO BAD!!!










Much better!

Okay, end of rant.


----------



## bobsmith

OK, when I say ankle socks, I do mean no show. See, I don't even know the right terms...


----------



## TheCuriousWife

bobsmith said:


> OK, when I say ankle socks, I do mean no show. See, I don't even know the right terms...


Whew. 

I thought all hope was lost there for a minute.










This is an ankle sock. Too high for tennis shoes.


----------



## that_girl

Omg and no white tennies. Please, Bob. I beg of you.

Leather sandals would be way better than those other ones.


----------



## that_girl

LOL this thread is making me want to show H. Seriously.


----------



## Blondilocks

The pic of the guy with the dark shirt, light jeans & tennis shoes? Sub the boots from the guy on the right for the tennis shoes and that works.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

that_girl said:


> Omg and no white tennies. Please, Bob. I beg of you.
> 
> Leather sandals would be way better than those other ones.


And no Velcro!


----------



## that_girl

Yes. No velcro.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

that_girl said:


> Yes. No velcro.


----------



## bobsmith

Since we are having so much fun, here is a typical look for me. Don't typical tuck my shirt but what the hel.


----------



## samyeagar

Now these...them's some boots


----------



## Blondilocks

Now, let's talk about those cargo shorts. Really? If you notice, they add ten pounds. Talk about saddle bags! Ditch 'em.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

samyeagar said:


> Now these...them's some boots


I think I had those as snow boots when I was a kid! :rofl:

Napoleon Dynamite loves them too.


----------



## that_girl

Bob, NOT the shoes on the left.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

TheCuriousWife said:


> Whew.
> 
> I thought all hope was lost there for a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an ankle sock. Too high for tennis shoes.


Don't get these. Get the ones that go under the ankle. Basically looks like you aren't wearing sox. I have a few pairs that go just above the ankle and honestly, they're pretty atrocious and I only wear them when I've run out of socks... and socks are something I always forget to go buy.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Blondilocks said:


> Now, let's talk about those cargo shorts. Really? If you notice, they add ten pounds. Talk about saddle bags! Ditch 'em.


My husband looks fantastic in cargo shorts. :scratchhead:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

bobsmith said:


> Since we are having so much fun, here is a typical look for me. Don't typical tuck my shirt but what the hel.


Stop tucking tee shirts. The shorts are ok. I probably wouldn't wear them with a plain white tee shirt. You need some more life in that look.... like a salt life tee. Don't be afraid of color.


----------



## that_girl

I don't mind the shorts except the color.


----------



## southbound

TheCuriousWife said:


> I am completely turned off by a man in sandals, flip flops or "boat shoes." Ew. My husband doesn't own a single pair!
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> Nike shoes are just fine for me with shorts. I live in the country out here, and work boots are hot as heck with a well fit pair of jeans.


Being a guy, I don't own any sandals or flip flops either. I kinda want to reach for a barf bag when I see guys wear them too. No men wore sandals when I was growing up, so I guess it's just difficult for me to like.


----------



## bobsmith

Ive lost 15lbs so......lol I need to get some that fit better I guess..


----------



## TheCuriousWife

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Stop tucking tee shirts. The shorts are ok. I probably wouldn't wear them with a plain white tee shirt. You need some more life in that look.... like a salt life tee.


:iagree:


----------



## that_girl

As a CA girl, flip flops are for everyone!


----------



## TheCuriousWife

that_girl said:


> As a CA girl, flip flops are for everyone!


Haha, not in the Midwest!


----------



## bobsmith

Just what is a guy to wear with shorts? Now if you say don't wear shorts, we have our first glitch. This dude wears shorts!!


----------



## TheCuriousWife

bobsmith said:


> Just what is a guy to wear with shorts? Now if you say don't wear shorts, we have our first glitch. This dude wears shorts!!


Tennis shoes are fine with shorts.

ETA: Nice tennis shoes, not Walmart brand.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I absolutely will not wear sandals, flip flops or anything like them. I think they look god awful.

With cargo shorts like that, I'd wear boat shoes... I'm a fan of Sperry top siders. You don't lace them, they're easy on and off, look pretty sharp but relaxed... and they're comfortable.

Boat shoes...
Boat Shoes for Men | DSW


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Something like this... 

Sperry Top-Sider Halyard Laceless Sneaker | DSW

And a good subtle, but interesting colored Salt Life tee. Something with a visual cue that pulls the eye away from the excessive detail of the cargo shorts. I have a white V-neck tee with wide horizontal, light gray striping that I wear with cargo shorts and some gray boat shoes with the halyard. Totally laid back and sharp at the same time.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Lila said:


> I like the shoes in picture #2 with cargo shorts and a nice t-shirt for a casual outing.
> 
> Hubby actually wears this shoe with his cargo shorts



I like those shoes! I would totally wear them. 

Sketchers are my favorite.


----------



## Blondilocks

The problem with the sandal, Bob, is that it looks like it can't make up it's mind what it wants to be. A sandal, tennis shoe, hiking shoe, fisherman's sandal? 

Go more straight forward with exactly what you want these sandals to do. Unless, you really want that sandal to perform all functions for you. In that case, don't ask about style.


----------



## Blondilocks

Now, you know why women have a shoe closet - we don't expect one pair of shoes to fulfill all our needs.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

What blondilocks said. When you're serious about taking style into account, you're talking about buying shoes fit to the purpose and to the look. The typical guy behavior of trying to get a pair of shoes that will go with all kinds of looks or for all sorts of different activities is no go.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Lila said:


> Curious, you and I have very similar tastes in men's clothes. I think I've "liked" every one of your suggestions, LOL.


:smthumbup:

We must have good taste.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Blondilocks said:


> Now, you know why women have a shoe closet - we don't expect one pair of shoes to fulfill all our needs.


Haha, I have a lot less shoes than most women. 

I have 1 pair of tennis shoes, 1 pair of snow boots, 1 pair of riding/work boots, 1 pair of high heels, 1 pair of ballet flats, 1 pair of flip flops for the beach and 1 pair of slippers for around the house. 

I am a simple needs kind of girl. 1 type of shoe for each occasion. 

But you better bet, I am dang picky about each one of those pairs. Husband complains that I take hours picking out a pair of shoes.

ETA: Oops I lied. I have one more pair of shoes that I bought last summer to match a sundress I bought.


----------



## Binji

Please get rid of the wranglers, unless you prefer the country cowboy, fisherman type of look.

Basic rules.

1. Shoes always need to be dressier than clothes
2. Jeans and cross trainer type shoes are a no go, gives it a grandpa look. Flat soles accentuate the jeans and body better.
3. Under armour shirts are for the gym and working out only.
4.belt and shoes need to match

Cargo shorts are okay, but there is an age limit with cargo shorts. But you might want to try basic khaki shorts a nice button up from brooks brothers, and some sperry shoes.

Out on the town look...Nice slim fit jeans with no designs,- NOT SKINNY JEANS, cole haan wingtips, michael Kors buttoned up or polo with a nice pocket square, nice watch, belt and polo socks. Top it off with a - tom ford cologne (stay away from water colognes- too cheesy), and you're good to go.

Sunday afternoon walk in the park/ horseback riding look...Nice flowing slacks, make sure they fit just right and not too big. Perry Ellis, hugo boss and brooks brothers has some nice slacks. Nice fitted patterned shirt and roll the sleeves halfway, casual dress shoes, and a pair of nice shades. No oakley shades. Top it off with a nice givenchy or yves saint laurent cologne and you're good to go.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Lila said:


> I like the shoes in picture #2 with cargo shorts and a nice t-shirt for a casual outing.
> 
> Hubby actually wears this shoe with his cargo shorts





DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Something like this...
> 
> Sperry Top-Sider Halyard Laceless Sneaker | DSW
> 
> And a good subtle, but interesting colored Salt Life tee. Something with a visual cue that pulls the eye away from the excessive detail of the cargo shorts. I have a white V-neck tee with wide horizontal, light gray striping that I wear with cargo shorts and some gray boat shoes with the halyard. Totally laid back and sharp at the same time.


I like both of these options! And Bob I think your sandal hybrid is fine, lol!


----------



## bobsmith

Blondilocks said:


> The problem with the sandal, Bob, is that it looks like it can't make up it's mind what it wants to be. A sandal, tennis shoe, hiking shoe, fisherman's sandal?
> 
> Go more straight forward with exactly what you want these sandals to do. Unless, you really want that sandal to perform all functions for you. In that case, don't ask about style.


Uh, yes, that was the point in buying them. Totally confused as usual. Couple of ladies like the, others say hel no. I am a functional guy. Remember form previous threads, I am an engineer so fashion can really suck for me. I can't get over thinking FUNCTIONS. I can float this suckers at the lake and I can hike of a mountain in them in a pinch!

I prefer open toe though but every thing I tried on looked like Jesus sandal. The toe cap causes serious ventilation issues and I want cool feet. The old Berks were great for that. I agree I need to find something that is a little more casual. Not yet sure what that is.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Binji said:


> Please get rid of the wranglers, unless you prefer the country cowboy, fisherman type of look.
> 
> Basic rules.
> 
> 1. Shoes always need to be dressier than clothes
> 2. Jeans and cross trainer type shoes are a no go, gives it a grandpa look. Flat soles accentuate the jeans and body better.
> 3. Under armour shirts are for the gym and working out only.
> 4.belt and shoes need to match
> 
> Cargo shorts are okay, but there is an age limit with cargo shorts. But you might want to try basic khaki shorts a nice button up from brooks brothers, and some sperry shoes.
> 
> Out on the town look...Nice slim fit jeans with no designs,- NOT SKINNY JEANS, cole haan wingtips, michael Kors buttoned up or polo with a nice pocket square, nice watch, belt and polo socks. Top it off with a - tom ford cologne (stay away from water colognes- too cheesy), and you're good to go.
> 
> Sunday afternoon walk in the park/ horseback riding look...Nice flowing slacks, make sure they fit just right and not too big. Perry Ellis, hugo boss and brooks brothers has some nice slacks. Nice fitted patterned shirt and roll the sleeves halfway, casual dress shoes, and a pair of nice shades. No oakley shades. Top it off with a nice givenchy or yves saint laurent cologne and you're good to go.


^this person knows what's up.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Anything open toe on men looks unmasculine in my opinion. 

Berkenstocks.... Those are the worst. I absolutely hate those shoes on everyone. I don't care how comfortable they are. lol


----------



## Binji

TheCuriousWife said:


> Anything open toe on men looks unmasculine in my opinion.
> 
> Berkenstocks.... Those are the worst. I absolutely hate those shoes on everyone. I don't care how comfortable they are. lol


 I have to agree. My philosophy is sandals are to be worn at the beach only. Never been a fan of men wearing sandals for another purpose.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

bobsmith said:


> The toe cap causes serious ventilation issues and I want cool feet. The old Berks were great for that. I agree I need to find something that is a little more casual. Not yet sure what that is.


Seriously, try various boat shoes. You won't look like you can't decide if you're going hiking or to the beach, they're sharp but relaxed... and they're not sweat inducing shoes - they fit fairly loosely and breathe well.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Binji said:


> I have to agree. My philosophy is sandals are to be worn at the beach only. Never been a fan of men wearing sandals for another purpose.


:iagree:

Even then. I would prefer bare feet over sandals.


----------



## Blondilocks

Of course it was. Because you're an engineer and it's all about functionality. Until, it isn't. Now, you're asking about style.

You want to know how to look stylish in un-stylish garments & footwear. That's easy: find someone who dresses exactly the same way and then you both will think you're stylin'.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Blondilocks said:


> Of course it was. Because you're an engineer and it's all about functionality. Until, it isn't. Now, you're asking about style.
> 
> You want to know how to look stylish in un-stylish garments & footwear. That's easy: find someone who dresses exactly the same way and then you both will think you're stylin'.


:lol:


----------



## TheCuriousWife

No more open toe shoes. Put some powder in your shoes if your worried about sweat or smell and tough it out. You know what they say, "It hurts to be beautiful."


----------



## Coffee Amore

TheCuriousWife said:


> Haha, I have a lot less shoes than most women.
> 
> I have 1 pair of tennis shoes, 1 pair of snow boots, 1 pair of riding/work boots, 1 pair of high heels, 1 pair of ballet flats, 1 pair of flip flops for the beach and 1 pair of slippers for around the house.
> 
> I am a simple needs kind of girl. 1 type of shoe for each occasion.
> 
> But you better bet, I am dang picky about each one of those pairs. Husband complains that I take hours picking out a pair of shoes.
> 
> ETA: Oops I lied. I have one more pair of shoes that I bought last summer to match a sundress I bought.


I'm similar. I have fewer shoes than most women I know. I have work shoes with high or low heels. Flats for the weekend. Slippers for the beach or backyard. I love boots especially short boots you can wear under jeans. I have probably three or four pairs of boots.


----------



## Blondilocks

Well, I'm a shoe hog and admit it. Have 53 pair of sandals (differing heel heights), 8 pair of loafers/flats for slacks, 6 pair of high heels. No boots, though. Don't need them and don't wear jeans. 5 pair of house slippers.


----------



## Rowan

Binji said:


> I have to agree. My philosophy is sandals are to be worn at the beach only. Never been a fan of men wearing sandals for another purpose.


I think whether or not a man needs a pair of Tevas depends on what he actually does with them on. Bob asked about shoes for the lake. In my area, lake/creek/river shoes typically need to be waterproof and not flip flops. Because people wear them both on the boat and while actually _in_ the lake, creek or river - to protect their feet from stuff on the bottom and help with traction. You shouldn't be wearing Sperry boat shoes in water up to your knees. Hence, a need for waterproof men's sandals. 

If you spend your time on the water aboard a boat or on a dock, etc., then fashion becomes the primary concern and boat shoes are definitely better in that case. 

Bob, as I'm sure you've realized, a lot of fashion is regional. In my area, a grown man who plans to do man-things like haul kayaks over logs, wade out to retrieve hooks, jump in to pull the boat up on the sandbar or beach, needs a pair of Tevas. He also needs a pair of boat shoes for later that evening, when he's had a shower and is wearing his cargo shorts and a Columbia fishing shirt, having a mojito on the dock. Two different shoes for two different purposes.


----------



## ReformedHubby

My wife actually encourages me to wear crocs when I'm out running errands alone. She has a theory that crocs make men invisible to women. She may be right.


----------



## heartsbeating

Binji said:


> 1. Shoes always need to be dressier than clothes
> 2. Jeans and cross trainer type shoes are a no go, gives it a grandpa look. Flat soles accentuate the jeans and body better.
> 3. Under armour shirts are for the gym and working out only.
> 4.belt and shoes need to match


I love how many pages this thread is lol.

And agree with the above!

Gotta say though.... loafers, boat shoes, shirts tucked in with shorts? Not my style at all.

I think cargo shorts are fine. Shirt untucked and with a fitted button-down shirt with sleeves rolled up. I'm a fan of a more casual look though than tucked-in and polished. 

To dress up jeans - a fitted blazor, fitted button-down shirt. Dress shoes. More casual could be button-down shirt (untucked!) with sleeves rolled up and Vans. T-shirts are fine. I like tees that are a little different in design though, maybe from someone local. Bamboo cotton feels nice. 

Really you just need to go with what you feel good in. 

I think your first photos were fine, just casual.


----------



## heartsbeating

ReformedHubby said:


> My wife actually encourages me to wear crocs when I'm out running errands alone. She has a theory that crocs make men invisible to women. She may be right.


That is evil :lol:


----------



## ReformedHubby

Binji said:


> 4.belt and shoes need to match


In general belt and shoes should match _except_ when the shoes are white. Just say no to the "Full Cleveland" look. Yep, it has a name.


----------



## samyeagar

Nothing says more manly than wrapping your feet in duct tape and be done with it...


----------



## Omego

ReformedHubby said:


> My wife actually encourages me to wear crocs when I'm out running errands alone. She has a theory that crocs make men invisible to women. She may be right.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Omego

I didn't read the whole thread so forgive me if I offend but Birkenstocks would also make men invisible to women!


----------



## OhGeesh

Don't want advice from me if I could wear a uniform all day I would. Best of luck in your reinventing search.

For me it's workout, make alot of money, read everything non fiction, be a freak in bed, and help around the house. That has always worked.....don't be like all the douche bags  find your own way to stand out!


----------

